# Magazine Racks



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Here are some magazine racks that I've been making for craft sales and farmers markets here. Pine with 'glue-n-screw' joinery. 

Stock is cut to length and templates are used to route the ends, Hearts, slots and dragonfly's and are cut using a spiral up-cut bit with a PC 890 plunge router. (Down cut would work a lot nicer to clear chips -- but haven't found one locally).


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow, very nice Snowshoe! My favorite one is the one in the center. Nice job on all of them!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow Stan very nice I've been looking for a plan or a picture for a magazine rack that I could put next to my comfy chair in the living room. So I can hold all my woodworking magazines in and here you are giving me the plan Thanks so much.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I like them! 

Didn't you ask for a dragonfly pattern many moons ago???? Looks like you found one.... are you willing to share the design????

Makes me feel like doing so craft items again! Great job.

Ed


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

reible said:


> I like them!
> 
> Didn't you ask for a dragonfly pattern many moons ago???? Looks like you found one.... are you willing to share the design????
> 
> ...


 You have a good memory Ed.... 

I just 'googled' dragonfly and found one that gave me the general shape. Used carbon paper to outline the shape on some MDF to make the router template. Not all that detailed -- but most people can correctly identify it.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

I got to chime in with the crowd, Stan,,, nice job,,,,, do you do craft shows a lot ?


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Stan,
What is really cool is that you explained your processes. Thanks- Derek


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah, I was doing 4 farmers markets a week -- and whatever craft shows I could find. Just recently started a new job so I'm down to one farmers market and any craft shows that are on weekends.

So far as explaining things, more than happy to do so. I learned a lot from hearing/reading others explanations on how they did things... so hopefully someone can gather tidbits of info from my posts. (Although I still have a 'lot' of learning to do myself).


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

I like the Racks Stan. They look great.


Hey we all learn from each other. I have learned alot from all of the members here and that inspires and gives me ideals for what I want to make.


----------

